# How to write a quote?



## youngjim23 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey does anyone have a template that I can use to write a quote for my customers


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

If you have accounting software such as QuickBooks you can use the Estimate template for quotes.


----------

